# Motobecane - 29er Fantom29 Trail



## rocojerry (May 29, 2012)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom29_trail_xii.htm

So after checking out the local bike shops, it seems like spending less than 500$ for what I was looking for really wasn't that possible...    I came close with a 700$ used demo bike that was a 26er, but I decided to give bikesdirect a shot.. I'm pretty mechanically inclined, so my worry was not assembly but really not being able to test-ride the bike before buying....

box as it arrived, 30lbs, tracking number provided and a pretty speedy delivery....






as you can see, handlebars disconnected, pedals off, wheels off, seat off, packaged pretty well.  Only damage was due to the chain rubbing against the rear part of the frame.





took off some packaging, revealed the rotors were not attached to the bike -- the only tool I didn't have was a T-25, and really the proper torque tools -- torque estimated.






attaching rotors, seat, pedals, etc all pretty straightforward and easy to setup....






wish seat was a quick release, but looks like I can buy a 5$ aftermarket part there...  quick release on wheels seem a bit lower quality than the rest of the bike, but another small improvement that could be made if I want to spend a few bucks.





ride review --  twisted my ankle two days before the bike arrived, allowed me to take my time with assembly, but I still haven't ridden the same trails I usually ride...  First few rides have been mostly on flat/railbed or doubletrack fire-trails around...   most of the tuning has been with the disc brakes and slight adjustment there.  The bike is pretty heavy, maybe a function of the 29er -- 30lbs shipped weight.  If I had test rode it, I may have picked up on that weight and could have compared several 29ers in that dept...    The frame is one inch smaller (19") vs my older 26er (20") -- I probably could have been fine with an 18" frame with the 29er too...  the front suspension and disc brakes are 'entry level' but I think for my purposes they should be fine....   seat leaves some comfort to be desired, but when I'm actually riding trails that shouldn't matter as much.






more details once I give her a real ride, so far I'm happy..  she does nice wheelies....


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 4, 2012)

Pro tip of the day. Rotate handlebars so grips are level or tilted slightly up. Brake levers should be tilted down at about a 45 degree angle. Remove all reflectors unless you actually ride at night on the road. Buy toe clips.


----------



## zakyr (Jun 4, 2012)

Seriously considering buying a road bike through bikesdirect....
How was the buyer experience with them?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice looking bike!!


----------



## rocojerry (Jun 5, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Seriously considering buying a road bike through bikesdirect....
> How was the buyer experience with them?



Didn't talk to anyone, didn't have really any problems aside from chain rubbing on some of the frame during shipping....

Ordered, got an email confirmation.  Received an email with tracking number, links to setup/installation seemed to be 'general howto' bike links....   It arrived quickly and that was it....  Like I said before, biggest downside is not riding before buying....

Thanks for the pro-tips hwstar...  I ride on the roads at night pretty often after a post-work ride....


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2012)

Needs bar ends! 

Seriously though looks nice!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 6, 2012)

I am in the EXACT same boat that you were.  Some price range, same goals, same choices.  I've been keeping that same bikesdirect bike in mind as a backup as a scour the craigslist posts.  I have a half-dozen used bikes in consideration but all have various downsides and obviously the risks involved in buying used.  I'm very curious to hear how this works out for you and what you think of the bike once you get on it.  AND SOON :grin:  Want to pull the trigger on something by early next week or sooner.


----------

